# Flower Garden Trip 1/7-1/8



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

need 2/3 people....leaving noon in freeport on 1/7 returning whenever 1/8....running 36 contender....cost 150-175 depending...pm back


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

*room for two?*

YGPM!!!!!!


----------

